# son sûr iPad 2



## geodel (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
Aucun son systeme ne sort de mon iPad 2
J'ai reglé dans la partie "son" de la page "réglage", la touche " clics du clavier" mais aucun son ne se fait entendre quand je tappe sur le claver
Idem pour tous les sons d'alarme que j'ai réglés ...
Par contre, le son est impeccable pour écouter une musique ou un film
Donc le diffuseur fonctionne très bien
Petite précision : je crois ( ? ) que ces sons ont disparus depuis la mise à jour de IOS 5.0 ?
Merci de vos réponse
Bonne journée  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h06 ----------

Désolé pour les petites fautes dûes à cette connerie de correction automatique ...
J'aimerai parfois pouvoir la débrancher mais comment faire ?
Voilà, 2 questions pour le prix d'une. 
Merci encore pour votre aide.


----------



## geodel (1 Novembre 2011)

Problèmes résolus !
pour le son : 
le son système peut se couper via un petit bouton qui se situe juste à côté des boutons de réglage de son (sur le côté de l'IPad)

pour la correction automatique : 
voir Réglages - Général - Clavier - Correction automatique

Merci à Julien pour son aide


----------

